# [Solved] intel 3945 wireless (dell e1505)

## icorey

i'm trying to get wireless working on my dell e1505 (using the 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 kernel).  i followed the wiki at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945.  at the "modprobe mac80211" step i get this error:

```
FATAL: Error inserting mac80211 (/lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r9/kernel/net/mac80211/mac80211.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

subsequently, "modprobe iwl3945" fails with a similar error.

here's what dmesg says while booting up (well, part of dmesg...the part that seems related):

```
michael_mic: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_alg

michael_mic: Unknown symbol crypto_register_alg

aes: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_alg

aes: Unknown symbol crypto_register_alg

aes_x86_64: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_alg

aes_x86_64: Unknown symbol crypto_register_alg

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_get_attr_alg

cbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_done

cbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_virt

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_instance

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_drop_spawn

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_register_template

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_spawn_tfm

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_blkcipher_type

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_template

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_mod_put

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_check_attr_type

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_get_attr_alg

pcbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_done

pcbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_virt

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_instance

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_drop_spawn

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_register_template

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_spawn_tfm

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_blkcipher_type

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_template

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_mod_put

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_check_attr_type

hostap: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops

hostap: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

hostap: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

hostap: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

hostap: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

hostap: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

hostap: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_crypto_ops

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_crypto_ops

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

mac80211: Unknown symbol tcf_destroy_chain

mac80211: Unknown symbol tc_classify

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

mac80211: Unknown symbol unregister_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

mac80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol pfifo_qdisc_ops

mac80211: Unknown symbol register_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

mac80211: Unknown symbol tcf_destroy_chain

mac80211: Unknown symbol tc_classify

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

mac80211: Unknown symbol unregister_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

mac80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol pfifo_qdisc_ops

mac80211: Unknown symbol register_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_alloc_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_unregister

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status_irqsafe

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_register

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_hdrlen

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_scan_completed

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_irqsafe

Adding 2096472k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2096472k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

and emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 11 Mar 2008 02:46:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aim alsa amd64 apm arts avahi avi berkdb bzip2 cairo calendar cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups cvs dbus dga dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 imap isdnlog java javascript jpeg kerberos lame latex ldap mad matroska midi mikmod mime mmx mp3 mpeg mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oscar oss pam pcre pdf perl php png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection rss sdl session spell spl sse sse2 ssl subversion svg syslog tcpd tetex tiff truetype unicode vcd vfl vfl2 vorbis wifi x264 xine xml xorg xpm xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

here's what i have in modules.autoload.d:

```
nvidia

michael_mic

aes

aes-x86_64

cbc

pcbc

display

output

backlight

lcd

scsi_wait_scan

hostap

s2io

v4l2-common

videodev

v4l1-compat

compat_ioctl32

mmc_block

mmc_core

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp

ieee80211_crypt_tkip

ieee80211softmac

cfg80211

mac80211

ipw3945

iwl3945

```

what i dont get is that i don't see the options for ipw3945 or iwl3945 in the kernel even though they're in /lib/modules/2.6.23-gentoo-r9/. (or are they there because I emerged them?)  the only intel wireless drivers i can find in the kernel config are ipw2100 and ipw2200 (i think that's what they are...if not, the numbers are similar).

in conclusion...what's causing all the Unknown symbol errors and how can i fix them?Last edited by icorey on Sat Mar 15, 2008 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hello my friend, I know what is your problem.

You have to enable the old MAC 802.11 to have the old driver IPW3945 to get working.

So, it's normal.

Plz check for your option inside the kernel

```

< > Improved wireless configuration API   

  --- Wireless extensions                           

  < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) 

  <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

  [ ]   Enable full debugging output                

  <M>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

  <M>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support               

  <M>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption             

  < >   Software MAC add-on to the IEEE 802.11 networking stack 

  
```

Also, check your security options :

```

--- Cryptographic API                            

<*>   Cryptographic algorithm manager 

<M>   SHA1 digest algorithm                 

<M>   SHA256 digest algorithm              

<M>   ECB support                                

<M>   CBC support                                

<M>   PCBC support                              

 <*>   AES cipher algorithms                  

 <*>   AES cipher algorithms (i586)         

 <*>   ARC4 cipher algorithm                  

 <*>   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

Also, before doing anything now, you need to understand that the new driver Iwl3945 is only present inside a kernel ­> 2.6.24, so it's normal that you have an error when you want to load the iwl3945 module.

After checking your option, maybe you should do this do clean up the kernel module mess.

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cp .config /boot/config-current-kernel.config

# make clean

# make proper

# cd/boot

# cp config-current-kernel.config /usr/src/linux/.config

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

```

Do the grub thing and copy your image in the /boot directory and reboot your box.

Then post the result.Last edited by d2_racing on Wed Mar 12, 2008 3:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Also, can you post the result of this command :

```

# emerge gentoolkit

# equery list 3945

```

I want to see if you have the right package.

----------

## icorey

i enabled those kernel options and i still get similar errors when loading the modules.  however, i can't check off the ecb and arc4 options.  also, thanks for the info about iwl3945 not being in the kernel...i assumed it was

EDIT: also, I can't enable cryptographic algorithm manager

here's dmesg:

```
sha1: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_alg

sha1: Unknown symbol crypto_register_alg

sha256: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_alg

sha256: Unknown symbol crypto_register_alg

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_get_attr_alg

cbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_done

cbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_virt

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_instance

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_drop_spawn

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_register_template

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_spawn_tfm

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_blkcipher_type

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_template

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_mod_put

cbc: Unknown symbol crypto_check_attr_type

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_get_attr_alg

pcbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_done

pcbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_virt

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_instance

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_drop_spawn

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_register_template

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_spawn_tfm

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_blkcipher_type

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_template

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_mod_put

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_check_attr_type

hostap: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_crypto_ops

hostap: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

hostap: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

hostap: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

hostap: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

hostap: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

hostap: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

Linux video capture interface: v2.00

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_crypto_ops

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_crypto_ops

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_crypto_ops

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ieee80211softmac: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

mac80211: Unknown symbol tcf_destroy_chain

mac80211: Unknown symbol tc_classify

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

mac80211: Unknown symbol unregister_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

mac80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol pfifo_qdisc_ops

mac80211: Unknown symbol register_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

mac80211: Unknown symbol tcf_destroy_chain

mac80211: Unknown symbol tc_classify

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

mac80211: Unknown symbol unregister_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

mac80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol pfifo_qdisc_ops

mac80211: Unknown symbol register_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_alloc_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_unregister

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status_irqsafe

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_register

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_hdrlen

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_scan_completed

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_irqsafe

```

and here's equery list 3945:

```
[ Searching for package '3945' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-1.2.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945-ucode-1.14.2 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/ipw3945d-1.7.22-r5 (0)

[I--] [  ] net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5 (0)

```

----------

## d2_racing

Since you are using the kernel 2.6.23-Gentoo-r9, you don't need this package :

```

net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode-2.14.1.5

```

So 

```

# emerge -pCv net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

# emerge -Cv net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post the result of this command ?

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i 'crypto'

```

----------

## d2_racing

Did you run make clean before rebuilding your kernel ?

----------

## icorey

here's the output of cat .config | grep -i 'crypto'.  i ran make clean and recompiled the kernel before this.

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post the result of this :

```

# cat /usr/src/linux | grep -i 'ieee80211'

```

Are you having again a lot of error in dmesg ?

----------

## icorey

yep, i'm still getting the same errors in dmesg. here's the output of cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep -i 'ieee80211'

```
CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, just double check for theses options :

```

(*) Wireless

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

    (M) Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

    (M) IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

    (M) IEEE 802.11i CCMP support

    (M) IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption 

```

```

(*) Cryptographic algorithm manager

(M)   SHA1 digest algorithm

(M)   SHA256 digest algorithm

(M)   ECB support

(M)   CBC support

(M)   PCBC support

(*)   AES cipher algorithms

(*)   AES cipher algorithms (i586)

(*)   ARC4 cipher algorithm

(*)   Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

Can you post the new dmesg, because I want to know if you see any entry about iwl3945.

----------

## d2_racing

I mean this kind of messages :

```

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_free_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_alloc_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_unregister

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status_irqsafe

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_register

iwl3945: Unknown symbol sta_info_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_start_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_status

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queues

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_hdrlen

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_scan_completed

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_unregister_hw

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_beacon_get

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_register_hwmode

iwl3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_irqsafe 

```

----------

## icorey

i checked all those kernel options that i could (some were dashed).  also, i removed the iwl drivers, but ipw3945 is giving similar errors.  here's dmesg:

```
sha1: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_alg

sha1: Unknown symbol crypto_register_alg

sha256: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_alg

sha256: Unknown symbol crypto_register_alg

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_get_attr_alg

pcbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_done

pcbc: Unknown symbol blkcipher_walk_virt

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_instance

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_drop_spawn

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_register_template

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_spawn_tfm

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_blkcipher_type

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_unregister_template

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_mod_put

pcbc: Unknown symbol crypto_check_attr_type

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

mac80211: Unknown symbol tcf_destroy_chain

mac80211: Unknown symbol tc_classify

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

mac80211: Unknown symbol unregister_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

mac80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol pfifo_qdisc_ops

mac80211: Unknown symbol register_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

rc80211_simple: Unknown symbol sta_info_put

rc80211_simple: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_unregister

rc80211_simple: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rate_control_register

rc80211_simple: Unknown symbol sta_info_get

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

mac80211: Unknown symbol tcf_destroy_chain

mac80211: Unknown symbol tc_classify

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

mac80211: Unknown symbol unregister_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

mac80211: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

mac80211: Unknown symbol pfifo_qdisc_ops

mac80211: Unknown symbol register_qdisc

mac80211: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ieee80211_crypt_wep: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

ieee80211_crypt_wep: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

ieee80211_crypt_ccmp: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol crypto_alloc_base

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol crypto_free_tfm

ieee80211_crypt_tkip: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ieee80211: Unknown symbol wireless_spy_update

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_txb_free

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encodeext

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_spy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan

ipw3945: Unknown symbol escape_essid

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_freq_to_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_set_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_channel_to_index

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_get_spy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_mgt

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_geo

ipw3945: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_tx_frame

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_valid_channel

ipw3945: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_channel_flags

ipw3945: Unknown symbol iw_handler_set_thrspy

ipw3945: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

```

----------

## d2_racing

Can you just post the result of this :

```

# uname -a

# cd /usr/src

# ls -la

```

----------

## d2_racing

Just for the record, can you post all the command that you run when you compile and install your kernel plz, because there is something not right here.

Also, are you willing to install the kernel 2.6.24 and use the iwl3945 inside the kernel instead ?

----------

## jeanfrancis

Hi icorey !

I just talked with d2_racing, and here what we came with :

We suggest you to already use the 2.6.24 kernel. It provides iwlwifi. This way, you won't have to care when the "old" ipw3945 will be ... "older"  :Smile: 

First, unmask the kernel :

```
echo "=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3 ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

Then, update everything :

```
emerge -uNDav world
```

It should install the new kernel. Now, configure it and install it :

```

su -

cd /usr/src

cp linux/.config linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

eselect kernel list

eselect kernel set [put here the number for 2.6.24-r3]

cd linux

make oldconfig

make menuconfig

```

Here you must remove the "standard" ieee802.11 networking stack, and add the mac802.11 stack, in modules... 

```

{M} Improved wireless configuration API

[*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support

-*- Wireless extensions

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

[ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS

[ ]   Enable debugging output

< > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

```

And use iwlwifi :

```

[ ] Wireless LAN (pre-802.11)

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

< >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

< >   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection

< >   Marvell 8xxx Libertas WLAN driver support

< >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards

< >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)

< >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support

< >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus

< >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support

< >   Realtek 8187 USB support

< >   ADMtek ADM8211 support

< >   Softmac Prism54 support

[*]   Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers

[*]     Enable full debugging output in iwlwifi drivers

[*]     Enable Sensitivity Calibration in iwlwifi drivers

[*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwlwifi drivers

[*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwlwifi drivers

< >     Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

<M>     Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

< >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP)

< >   Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

< >   Broadcom 43xx-legacy wireless support (mac80211 stack)

< >   Ralink driver support

```

Now, make and install this kernel :

```

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot/bzImage-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

cp .config /boot/config-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf (and edit to use your new kernel)

```

Now we get rid of ipw3945, and we install the iwl3945 ucode :

```

emerge -Cav ipw3945 ipw3945d ipw3945-ucode

emerge -av iwl3945-ucode

```

Then boot your new kernel, and output this :

```

lsmod

modprobe iwl3945

lsmod

dmesg | grep -i iwl

```

Let me know if something isn't clear  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Keep us inform  :Smile: 

----------

## icorey

i upgraded to the new kernel and selected the kernel options you listed and now wireless is working!  but i think i found out the initial problem: i didn't enable RF switch in the kernel.   i went back and enabled it in the old kernel and all the modules loaded up without the unknown symbol errors.

i knew about this but i couldnt find it in the kernel until last night, so i think i assumed that i just had to enable the wireless key in the bios.

thanks for all the help!

----------

## jeanfrancis

Nice !

Hehe, at least, now you have iwlwifi from the kernel, so you won't have to do the change later  :Smile: 

Please add [Solved] to your first post's subject  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

And for the record, yes you use the iwlwifi, but specifically the Iwl3945 driver  :Smile: 

----------

